# Is My Mali Uromastyx too fat to be healthy?



## Schiffer4 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have this hunch that my Mali Uromastyx is a bit overweight. Everywhere I search, I never see one as fat as mine, so I'm worried it's unhealthy. He can maneuver around his tank fine, and he eats well, so I'm thinking his tank is a bit small? I'm not sure.

I hope I'm adequately taking care of him, but I just don't know. No one I know has owned a lizard, so I have no reference for that.

I would assume he's at least 6 or 7 years old at this point.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

a bit overweight , man he`s seriously obese


----------



## Schiffer4 (Jun 9, 2012)

I know! But I don't know if that's really bad for him and if it is, I don't how I can go about helping him out


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

how big is his viv, what are you feeding him, how much are you feeding him.

i've never known a lizard to be that fat.

it is very bad for him!

what are his temps? humidity? what substrate is he on?

I'd consider getting a faecal test for parasites also.


----------



## Schiffer4 (Jun 9, 2012)

I've included some pictures to try and answer some questions, altough, I don't really know what you mean by viv.

As far as what we're feeding him, a mix of Kale and vegetables, what the pet shop recommended. How much? Ummm, I'll let the picture answer it. It was more full than what is shown as he ate some already.

Food:









Overal living space:









Temps: 115-120ºF during the day, 74ºF at night. Unsure about the humidity.

Substrate: Sand? Unless there is more to that question.


----------



## gladysp200 (May 29, 2012)

I know! But I don't know if that's really bad for him and if it is


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you know about the risk of impaction using sand? Millet seed is a safer alternative, it looks good and is practical for uros.
You should be checking humidity in the tank as uros should be kept between 10 and 20% humidity!!

Day time temps should be:

Cool end: approx 80F
Hot end: approx 100F
Basking spot: approx 115F

Night time temp should be late 60s-70F


Diet wise you should actually be avoiding kale and spinach due to oxalates which prevent the uptake of calcium.

Hopefully you have a UVB light in already, which do need replaced btw.

Do you use any supplements? It's recommended to use a calcium supplement like rep cal once a week, and a multivitamin once a week - sprinkled over food (a pinch).

Lastly the tank does look a bit small. It should ideally be 4x the length of the lizard long, and 2x the length wide - as a minimum!

To be honest you'd be better heading onto reptile forums UK. There is a lot more reptile friendly traffic on there


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Shrap said:


> Do you know about the risk of impaction using sand? Millet seed is a safer alternative, it looks good and is practical for uros.
> You should be checking humidity in the tank as uros should be kept between 10 and 20% humidity!!
> 
> Day time temps should be:
> ...


seed generally isn`t recommended to keep them on , i know some do , though it don`t make it suitable.

playsand is ok for older uro`s [over 7'' - 8''] as long as it`s been washed to remove dust and sifted for debris 

heres some info UroWiki

and some diet info Uromastyx Diet: Plant Foods and Feeding Uromastyx Lizards | moonvalleyreptiles.com


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

diablo said:


> seed generally isn`t recommended to keep them on , i know some do , though it don`t make it suitable.
> 
> playsand is ok for older uro`s [over 7'' - 8''] as long as it`s been washed to remove dust and sifted for debris
> 
> ...


I've only ever heard bad things about sand and never heard anything bad about seed? Can you direct me to some posts or anything where someone has had problems? Don't want to be recommending things that aren't suitable obviously!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Shrap said:


> I've only ever heard bad things about sand and never heard anything bad about seed? Can you direct me to some posts or anything where someone has had problems? Don't want to be recommending things that aren't suitable obviously!


there have been cases where the uro`s have accidentally eaten seed contaminated by fecal matter causing fecal impactation plus they can`t dig and burrow in it and it isn`t hygenic , i will be bringing one of these guys home shortly and will be using sand as substrate myself


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

diablo said:


> there have been cases where the uro`s have accidentally eaten seed contaminated by fecal matter causing fecal impactation plus they can`t dig and burrow in it and it isn`t hygenic , i will be bringing one of these guys home shortly and will be using sand as substrate myself


More often than cases of sand impaction?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Shrap said:


> More often than cases of sand impaction?


never heard of it on older uromastyx. 
seed is a pi** poor substrate it does nothing exactly for uromastyx it`s substrate that makes life easy for the owner which is the reason many breeders use it. uromastyx are a burrowing species it`s a required part of staying hydrated getting the water they need from their food , without a place to conserve water they will become dehydrated if you fill a tank with bird seed , this is going to provide the main part of their diet so they will eat less leafy greens and veg [which they really need] causing dehydration problems [which is usually the cause of most health problems associated with uromastyx]
i`ll be going with a sand and soil mix which i really think IS the best way forward for them , allowing them to burrow and do all the things they would do in the wild.
i`ve found the best way of getting the right set up for a species it to have a look at where they actually come from in the world


----------



## Schiffer4 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info! From what I am reading, I still don't know what is wrong with the way I'm caring for my uro.. I feel as if I follow everything they're saying, maybe except for a change in diet. I guess I could try moving away from Kale and see if that helps? I can't figure out why he's so obese!


----------

